# FS: 2014 Fandango "DC-9"



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Custom build, similar to DC-9. Like new 2014 Fandango, SRAM X-9 shifters/derailleurs/cassette/chain, BB7 disc brakes, Chukker rims, Thompson posts/stems, outstanding condition! Saddles and pedals not included. Message for more info. Bike is in Tucson, AZ. 










































 $3500


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

is that a 29er or the early 26" wheeled bike?
also small frame size?


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

29. Small....17/14


----------

